# The villagers in your camp



## tolisamarie (Nov 14, 2017)

Unlike other animal crossing games, the villagers you choose to have in your camp should be dependent on what resources you need at that time. For example, if you need paper you should invite villagers that give paper as a request reward, like Apollo and Stella.

If you need a certain essence, cool for example, you should fill your camp with cool villagers. Once villagers have visited your camp once, you can swap them in and out as needed instantly.

A lot of people are thinking the old way, choosing "dreamies" to fill your camp, but this game doesn't work that way.

Also, once a certain villager friendship max is reached, you should swap it out for another villager who isn't maxed out.

There is a strategy to it that will involve swapping villagers in and out regularly, so for people who can't wait to unlock a certain one, Fauna for example, she gives steel as a reward so she's pretty useless to keep around for long. It's better to have a "natural" villager who gives a less common resource, like cotton.

The era of "dreamies" has ended.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 14, 2017)

I’ve filled my camp with dreamies and never once encountered a material shortage (my dreamies are not even that diverse, most of them are cool and two are natural). It definitely depends on the playstyle. If you constantly do all the requests offered by the random roaming villagers instead of relying on your campsite, you’ll be fine.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm level 46 now. Your play style won't work for long. As campers reach max level you need to kick them out and replace them with lower friendship level villagers. If course you don't NEED to do anything, you'll just progress at a snail's pace. 

Don't take my word for it, just keep playing.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah, I'm at level 46 and for the moment, all ideas of favouritism are out the window, I want cotton! Hence, Tex and Maggie are in my camp. 

I love Goldie and Beau, but they're maxed out for now so they're off travelling.


----------

